# Ive been WOWED this will change archery as we know it



## Tip (May 3, 2004)

I can only say I think this product will change archery as we know it. I was at the first leg of the national triple crown in Bedford Indiana and bumped into Steve Mack owner of Classic Archery Products he said Paul take a look at this and tell me what you think. Well if you didnt already know Classic Archery Products Develop and Market In my opinion the best 3d,target and hunting scope on the market. Steve had a clairifier system that does not go into the peep but into a pair of shooting glasses. I looked thought a 3 diopter clairifier with an 8 power scope and read a licence plate at 150+ yards and all I could say was WOW Steve just laughed and said thats what we call it WOW. I said this is awsome I want one. I shot the shoot over at White River Bowhunters Saturday and Sunday came back to the vender area late on Sunday to find out more about this WOW thing. Well Steve had all ready packed up and went home. Needless to say when I got home I called Steve and asked him if I could stop by and try this thing out. He doesnt live to far from me and he said absolutly come on by. When I got there and he had like an 8 pound catfish laying on the bank he kicked it back in the water put his rod away went inside to grabbed his stuff. I had my bow with me and we looked at all the different clarifiers and lenses he had. My favorite was a .5 diopter clairifier with a 5 power scope it was the most crisp look at a target I ever saw Im talking 11 12 ring at 50 yards. If you get a chance check this system out in Kentucky next weekend do it you will be amazed. Im not sure if he is going to Erie or not but I hope to be shooting this system by then. I am 41 and cant see like I use to but this system lets me see better than I did when I was 20.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

That almost sounds too good to be true. I gotta check this out!

thanks!


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

It might change archery...but not necessarily for the better. Being able to see the 11-ring at 50 yards? Might as well not even have a restriction on binoculars then, eh? 

The idea itself sounds very clever and it takes someone with great knowledge of lenses and eye physiology to develop something like that, but I don't think something like that should be allowed in competition. I think archery is headed down the same path as golf equipment...the pros get a lot of benefit from all the technology, but the average golfer's handicap has stayed identical for the last 50 years.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Man I want to see this.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

CherryJu1ce said:


> It might change archery...but not necessarily for the better. Being able to see the 11-ring at 50 yards? Might as well not even have a restriction on binoculars then, eh?
> 
> The idea itself sounds very clever and it takes someone with great knowledge of lenses and eye physiology to develop something like that, but I don't think something like that should be allowed in competition. I think archery is headed down the same path as golf equipment...the pros get a lot of benefit from all the technology, but the average golfer's handicap has stayed identical for the last 50 years.


You can use an 8X bino for all of the shoots around here - and to my knowledge that is the limit for nfaa too isn't it? So what is the big deal? I can get someone to hold up my binos for me to look down the sight while I shoot can't I?


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Cherry, just because a person can see the 11 and 12 rings at 50 yards doesnt mean they can hit them, you still have to be able to shoot ... lol.


----------



## JHeuvel (Nov 6, 2003)

MightyElkHntr said:


> You can use an 8X bino for all of the shoots around here - and to my knowledge that is the limit for nfaa too isn't it? So what is the big deal? I can get someone to hold up my binos for me to look down the sight while I shoot can't I?


no limit for NFAA as far as I know.


----------



## Tip (May 3, 2004)

*Easy*

Clairifiers are shot every day Its no different than a clarifier in the string peep just better.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

MightyElkHntr said:


> You can use an 8X bino for all of the shoots around here - and to my knowledge that is the limit for nfaa too isn't it? So what is the big deal? I can get someone to hold up my binos for me to look down the sight while I shoot can't I?


What is the point of having a bino restriction at all? If this technology will allow one to see crystal clear at outrageous distances, it just makes binos obsolete, which in my book is a step backward. 



DDDArchery said:


> Hey Cherry, just because a person can see the 11 and 12 rings at 50 yards doesnt mean they can hit them, you still have to be able to shoot ... lol.


Agreed...you'll hear no dispute from me there.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Its not a bad idea at all. It will have its benefits. 

I wish Classic luck and look forward to looking at it.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Strapping on a pair of glasses ??

Good luck with it.


----------



## BigBuck88 (Mar 20, 2009)

I was at Bedford also on Friday. I looked at the same system. I will be ordering a #1 Clarifier for my (x4) lens when I am able to get it. It was a great product. My friend ordered a pair of glasses right then and there. He should have it in first of next week.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

*clarifiers*

I just started 3D last year and don't know squat about rules and all that but it seems to me that the only advantage, for those of you with complaints, is that it levels the field for those with other than perfect vision. Tell me how seeing a crystal clear target gets your bow to steer your arrow to the 11 spot? Anybody care to answer? At the very least, for those competing with less than perfect vision now are on a level with anybody else with good vision. By some of you guys' logic, only those with good vision are the ones who have had the advantage! It's easier to compete with folks that can't see as well as you, right? And you're complaining and/or are against clarifiers because?, you're afraid of the person you're competing against now has the opportunity to smoke your behind? Get your own clarifier and practice more cuz now you're gonna need it. My .02 and I'm not a clarifier guy, I shoot real animals, for food, for my freezer. And my freezer wouldn't give a rat's nats what I had on my eyeballs to fill it.


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

OBAN said:


> I just started 3D last year and don't know squat about rules and all that but it seems to me that the only advantage, for those of you with complaints, is that it levels the field for those with other than perfect vision. Tell me how seeing a crystal clear target gets your bow to steer your arrow to the 11 spot? Anybody care to answer? At the very least, for those competing with less than perfect vision now are on a level with anybody else with good vision. By some of you guys' logic, only those with good vision are the ones who have had the advantage! It's easier to compete with folks that can't see as well as you, right? And you're complaining and/or are against clarifiers because?, you're afraid of the person you're competing against now has the opportunity to smoke your behind? Get your own clarifier and practice more cuz now you're gonna need it. My .02 and I'm not a clarifier guy, I shoot real animals, for food, for my freezer. And my freezer wouldn't give a rat's nats what I had on my eyeballs to fill it.


this is an uneducated post. I, for one, shoot MUCH better with a blurry scope than a clear one. No offense, but seeing better is NOT an inherent advantage by any means. It may help someon achieve their potential, but simply adding clarirty will NOT help automatically.

second......no offense, but this is not a real evolution. simply over minusing glasses or contacts would have the same advantage. now, if you simply add the power to the lens, you will have a headache at the end of the day. if you are around age 50, you will not be able to see anything tha is not through your scope. If they put the minus power only in a specific part of the lense so you are ONLY seeing thruough it at draw, then that would be good. I will say though, this will not likely be something that will be easily ordered over the internet. if you are adding lenses to your glasses Rx you will have to have the Rx checked and everything will have to be custom to your vision.

It is a GREAT idea. but you could also go to your local Optometrist with your bow and work out the same system that is custom for your RX. We can do lots with glasses if you are willing to ask and work with us.

Joe


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

squeekieslayer said:


> this is an uneducated post. I, for one, shoot MUCH better with a blurry scope than a clear one. No offense, but seeing better is NOT an inherent advantage by any means. It may help someon achieve their potential, but simply adding clarirty will NOT help automatically.
> 
> Uneducated? Because it wasn't geared towards you? Oh, I get it, your particular advantage, and opinion as it pertains to this post, would be to shoot without one, so you say. So for those who choose to be able to see clearer, and believe seeing clearer would at the very least allow them to be able to find out if they shoot better, is uneducated? Like you shooting much better blurry, and others as well, IS inherently better?:darkbeer: You're trying to lump all shooters together, expecting that because YOU shoot better one way, they as well, will shoot better? It's a product offered, I'm sure for profit, that allows those who want to be able to possibly see better, and therefore possibly shoot better scores, to be able to get on a more level field with those that shoot better blurry, and better clearly, already. But that most certainly would be a total conundrum as well! :dancing: Look at the earlier posts squeek, can I call you squeek, and tell me how uneducated it is to think that by seeing blurry or clearly that your good enough to hit the 11 ring every time now? You still have to be able to get your arrow there. No offense


----------



## JezR (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys this is getting a bit heated!

I shoot a Black eagle 0.5 and a no2 clarifier in the peep. I'm slightly short sighted and this system on the sureloc sportsmans special give me very little maybe 1.1 -1.25 times magnification. The sight picture is crystal clear out to 45 -50 yds. I cannot wear my glasses and see to shoot (eye does not line up with lens in glasses and peep) so this is the only way I can see clearly. For this I'm penalised in the Triple Crown to shoot 5-7 yards further back than the hunter set up bows. Some may say the answer is to wear contacts but I do not need to wear glasses all the time. 

I think this system should be looked at and if I can be manufactured that the magnification has not been increased i.e. 1x then we should be allowed to compete on the same level as the hunter release. What is the difference in moving your glasses to the bow?!

I have also got used to judging distance without glasses, your sight perspective always changes with glasses. With regard to the 8x magnification for the bino this I think is to stop people using parallax to range find. This is very easily done with a thumb wheel! Think side parallax rifle scope!

Maybe we should ask the members how many would like to just see clearly without magnification through their sight systems?

:darkbeer:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

CherryJu1ce said:


> It might change archery...but not necessarily for the better. Being able to see the 11-ring at 50 yards? Might as well not even have a restriction on binoculars then, eh?
> 
> The idea itself sounds very clever and it takes someone with great knowledge of lenses and eye physiology to develop something like that, but I don't think something like that should be allowed in competition. I think archery is headed down the same path as golf equipment...the pros get a lot of benefit from all the technology, but the average golfer's handicap has stayed identical for the last 50 years.


Hell... I can see 11 rings at 50 yards anyways... I dont need any special system etc... Guess they should ban me from shooting b/c i have extremely good eyes??? Im shooting a 4x viper with a #1 clarifier. My sight picture is SOOO crisp, it simply amazes me. I wouldnt go so far as to say that this type of technology if you will is making archery go down hill, b/c for people blessed with great vision like I,... the demise has already started... (about 15 years ago)

Sir Squeek- I know where you are comin from on the whole blurry thing. I actually shoot a 5spot better blurry. I think that just is a mental thing that has something to do with tp way back in the brain...

To each his own:darkbeer: 

Derek


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Why not roll out the Hooter Shooter on the range. What's next ???


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

:set1_rolf2:Only if you take off your clarifier!


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

wow:set1_pot:


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

DDDArchery said:


> Hey Cherry, just because a person can see the 11 and 12 rings at 50 yards doesnt mean they can hit them, you still have to be able to shoot ... lol.


I'm not worried about being able to hit what I'm aiming at, I would just like to be able to see what I'm aiming at. I have only shot a 3D round three times now, and most the time I can't even see the rings with 10x binos, and that's with contacts correcting to 20/20. On the other hand, even if I do know where the rings are, I find it very difficult to get my pins off the top of the heart.

And this whole clarifier/scope thing is just fine and dandy, but in CO scopes are illegal for hunting. So, I wouldn't be using it for 3D either.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

5MilesBack said:


> ...................., but in CO scopes are illegal for hunting. So, I wouldn't be using it for 3D either.


That's why you need to hunt in NM ........





(lens needs to be 0 power)


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

CherryJu1ce said:


> What is the point of having a bino restriction at all? If this technology will allow one to see crystal clear at outrageous distances, it just makes binos obsolete, which in my book is a step backward.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed...you'll hear no dispute from me there.


Actually, the bino restriction has nothing to do with seeing crystal clear at outrageous distances. The IBO bino restriction is based upon the theory that some folks would be able to use higher power binos as rangefinders.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

reylamb said:


> Actually, the bino restriction has nothing to do with seeing crystal clear at outrageous distances. The IBO bino restriction is based upon the theory that some folks would be able to use higher power binos as rangefinders.


What sense does that make? One could use 20X binos and still wouldn't be able to tell you that a target is 52.5 yards just by looking at it.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> What sense does that make? One could use 20X binos and still wouldn't be able to tell you that a target is 52.5 yards just by looking at it.


Ask IBO. The theory is that you mark the dial on your binos. The higher the power the more acurate the mark. Thus a rangefinder.


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

CherryJu1ce said:


> What sense does that make? One could use 20X binos and still wouldn't be able to tell you that a target is 52.5 yards just by looking at it.


If you are willing to spend the time with the upper end high quality binos, you will certainly have an advantage over others. They are extremely accurate at rangefinding if you spend the time with them. Ask any upper level Pro.


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

Having an ultra clear image would be great I am curious if you can have this, yet also have a sharp pin versus being a little blurry or distorted.

Keep in mind for argument purposes there’s a lot of stuff that’s looked upon or taken for granted when we are in our 20s and 30s when it comes to what you can see when using lens and apertures and clarifiers, for all the folks that had eye problems from the get go or all of us that have the aging eyes haunting us what works for some flawlessly defiantly is different for the next.

I used to chuckle years ago when listing to some complain they can’t see well anymore while aiming and I thought whatever - everyone has an excuse, but the reality is everyone’s eyes are different and higher quality binos and more tedious lens /clarifiers options are needed as our eyes age as we get older.


Just my thoughts


----------



## Tip (May 3, 2004)

Jeff Heeg said:


> Having an ultra clear image would be great I am curious if you can have this, yet also have a sharp pin versus being a little blurry or distorted.
> 
> Keep in mind for argument purposes there’s a lot of stuff that’s looked upon or taken for granted when we are in our 20s and 30s when it comes to what you can see when using lens and apertures and clarifiers, for all the folks that had eye problems from the get go or all of us that have the aging eyes haunting us what works for some flawlessly defiantly is different for the next.
> 
> ...


Well said Jeff, Having a blurry pin was my concern. That is why I had to check it out again to accually see it with my setup I shoot a .009 thousands up pin with a 3/16 peep and it was crysal clear. Steve will have this product at the 2nd leg of the Nationals in Erie PA to see and try. Also I think there is a possibility you will be able to order them at that time.

Tip


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

one thing that i have seen is the fact when you get an ultra clear sight picture and high magnification then you can see every shake and wiggle in your sight picture. when that happens the majority of folks freak out on the movement in their sight picture and that usualy tends to not making good shots. now for the folks that can deal with that problem and use it to their advantage then look out lol.


----------



## gjarcher (Oct 26, 2006)

It ain't gonna change nuttin' .. been there and seen that over the years.

Top shooters still shoot at the top. Change the playing field, Top Shooters still shoot at the top. Scores might change, rules might change, but Top Shooters still shoot at the top. 

If you are a bottom shooter, you'll still shoot at the bottom.


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

OBAN said:


> squeekieslayer said:
> 
> 
> > this is an uneducated post. I, for one, shoot MUCH better with a blurry scope than a clear one. No offense, but seeing better is NOT an inherent advantage by any means. It may help someon achieve their potential, but simply adding clarirty will NOT help automatically.
> ...


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

CherryJu1ce said:


> What sense does that make? One could use 20X binos and still wouldn't be able to tell you that a target is 52.5 yards just by looking at it.


never said it made sense, but that is the reasoning behind the rule....


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

i think what they are getting at is that you can start with the binos all the way in and slowly move the focus.......when the target is first clear you can see where your wheel is and know the yardage. the depth of focus goes way down as lens powers go up, so there would be much less slop in a high power bino than with 8X. 

i have never tried it, just heard that you COULD do it. maybe i will..... 

Joe


----------



## Tip (May 3, 2004)

*If you are not going to any events*

If you are not going to any events I think classic will sell it on archeryprostaffmd.com its a pretty cool site check it out.


----------



## Tip (May 3, 2004)

Tip said:


> I can only say I think this product will change archery as we know it. I was at the first leg of the national triple crown in Bedford Indiana and bumped into Steve Mack owner of Classic Archery Products he said Paul take a look at this and tell me what you think. Well if you didnt already know Classic Archery Products Develop and Market In my opinion the best 3d,target and hunting scope on the market. Steve had a clairifier system that does not go into the peep but into a pair of shooting glasses. I looked thought a 3 diopter clairifier with an 8 power scope and read a licence plate at 150+ yards and all I could say was WOW Steve just laughed and said thats what we call it WOW. I said this is awsome I want one. I shot the shoot over at White River Bowhunters Saturday and Sunday came back to the vender area late on Sunday to find out more about this WOW thing. Well Steve had all ready packed up and went home. Needless to say when I got home I called Steve and asked him if I could stop by and try this thing out. He doesnt live to far from me and he said absolutly come on by. When I got there and he had like an 8 pound catfish laying on the bank he kicked it back in the water put his rod away went inside to grabbed his stuff. I had my bow with me and we looked at all the different clarifiers and lenses he had. My favorite was a .5 diopter clairifier with a 5 power scope it was the most crisp look at a target I ever saw Im talking 11 12 ring at 50 yards. If you get a chance check this system out in Kentucky next weekend do it you will be amazed. Im not sure if he is going to Erie or not but I hope to be shooting this system by then. I am 41 and cant see like I use to but this system lets me see better than I did when I was 20.


ttt


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

New excuse for a "bad shot" or a "miss".....The scope is too clear, thus, I'm seeing so good that it makes me nervous" and it also makes me "mis-guess' by a quarter or half yard."

No matter what, even if you know the exact distance...you gotta MAKE THE SHOT...and THAT my friends is more the answer to any shooter's woes than guessing yardage, seeing clearly, or any other excuse they can dream up.

I'd spend my money first on a GOOD COACH and then spend my time and money PRACTICING rather than thinking I can BUY a score with some new product.

Great HYPE....and probably a good product for SOME PEOPLE...but it is an automatic score raiser wrapped in a bubble pack and on the shelf at your local shop? I seriously doubt it.

field14


----------



## Tip (May 3, 2004)

field14 said:


> New excuse for a "bad shot" or a "miss".....The scope is too clear, thus, I'm seeing so good that it makes me nervous" and it also makes me "mis-guess' by a quarter or half yard."
> 
> No matter what, even if you know the exact distance...you gotta MAKE THE SHOT...and THAT my friends is more the answer to any shooter's woes than guessing yardage, seeing clearly, or any other excuse they can dream up.
> 
> ...


Im old and my vision is not as good as it was when I was young. So I guess my point in starting this thread was to help the guys that want to see what they are shooting at. If you are not disiplined enough to shoot a higher power lense because to get target panic shoot a lower power or dont shoot it. But those of you that want to see what you shooting at I suggest you try it.


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

My Thoughts

I would say for the most part we can all live with a little blurry target if shooting spots or outdoor field in fact it probably seems clear because all we are doing is floating the pin over the dot be it white, yellow, or black face target –not a big deal . But if we are trying to see a little detail say on the turkey or leopard at 35-45 yards well here’s where seeing detail will help I would be happy as hell to be able to have a sharp picture and yet a crisp fiber pin with my ageing eyes.

So far the closest I can come to that is a 4x lens with a 5/32s yellow clarifier but the pin is still distorted some.

I don’t look at this as a way to buy more scores Field , I just wish that some day I come across a combination that will help my eyes for 3D, the rest of the games are not a issue.

So I encourage new products and innovation in the Sport of Archery if we didn’t have this type of drive we would all be shooting stick bows yet, because the recurve may be an advantage towards scores and the Compound now that should be outlawed –defiantly a way to increase your scores


----------



## Bowfinger (May 24, 2002)

This is just what I've been looking for. I now need glasses to function,but for shooting nothing has worked yet. Tried all claifiers verifiers size of peep and lens power. Have been able to get a clear target and no pin or a clear pin and no target. I talked to my optomerist about it and he said I can't have it both ways. These may be what I need. Where can I purchase and how do you determine the power you need? Also will they be useable to set your sight with? I don't want to have to take them on and off every time to set my sight.

>>>------------>Bowfinger


----------



## CLASSIC ARCHERY (Feb 13, 2009)

*Wow!! Image enhancer*

I just got a chance to read this thread and felt a response was in order. Those who have talked with me about clarifiers know I have always felt there problems were to much to deal with. I have always advised shooters to get the help of an optometrist and put the correct lens in glasses on the shooters face to help clear the image through a scope lens if it needed it. Recently I had ZEISS make me a set of lenses to demonstrate what the quality of the image through a scope can be. These lenses made a big impression on those who looked thru them that we gave them a name WOW!! which is what most witnesses exclaimed when they found the match that worked best for them. We can now offer these lenses in eight different diopters and installed in eye glass frames. We can also install them in knoblach shooting glasses. Soon we will have them available as clip ons for your hat brim. I am also having a lens selection device fabricated that can be ordered to look thru and select the correct diopter.
I do want to correct one misrepresentation. These lenses do not allow the pin to remain clear. But by offering Zeiss quality lenses and a wide range of diopters, a shooter can select a lens which best clears the image thruogh his lens and still see their pin. These lenses are far superior to any you have ever seen in a peep. At Augusta and Bedford we had the shooters look through the WOW!! lens at both a .005" and .010" fibers in holes in a lens. Most could see the .010". Aboul half of them lost the .005" fiber. 
I plan to be at London and Erie and invite all of you who will be there to stop by and be WOW!!ed for yourself.


----------



## DeadDeer1986 (Mar 30, 2009)

*I got WOW'ed*

Who else has been WOW'ed? I got WoW'ed in London :grin: It is amazing how well you can see your target and your sight pins. Hopefully they will have them to sell at Erie.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

are they going to be available to try and sell at erie ???


----------



## CLASSIC ARCHERY (Feb 13, 2009)

*Wow!! Image enhancer*

Yes, we will have them at Erie.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*What the heck?*

I don't know what all the fuss is about! I don't think there will be any rules forcing anyone to buy a certain product! If you don't like it, simply don't buy it! But getting your panties in a wadd just because someone wants to improve their view of the target is *SELFISH*! Bluntly as I can put it, "my eyesite SUCKS"! I only dream about being able to see the 12 ring! Eyesight is a major advantage for some shooters. By some of the statements above, many are already able to see the 12 ring with no problem. Why not be happy for the guys like me that have sucky vision? You guys do like competition don't you? Actually, It's all about having fun for me. I might be wrong, but I think for ME personally, seeing the rings on the target would make it much more enjoyable. But you can't satisfy everyone even half the time. Heck, I think it would be much more enjoyable for me to have an 80 yard limit and score by the Projected path of the arrow thru the animal with a heart shot being a 12, etc. with different scoring on each side of the targets for different set-ups.. One side of the target for Broadside set-up, the other for 45 degrees facing away....You know, kind of like REAL hunting situations. It drives me nuts to aim for the 12 ring on a 3-D target angled away. You might as well be shooting a block of foam with a vegas face on it at every stake.
Sorry I got off subject. If it helps some archers...GREAT! I HATE shooting with glasses though, so I doubt seriously I would like the glasses. But some of my friends that shoot with glasses might love it! And if they did, and it improved their shooting, I would be tickled for them!...even if they whooped my butt using the glasses!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

How about a update are these ready yet? And were can you place your order
at ?


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

squeekieslayer said:


> OBAN said:
> 
> 
> > come on now, read what i said before you get all worked up. i said that it may helps some people abd it may not help some people. i was simply saying that just having a clearer picture does NOT help everyone....that is all. you seem to have grouped it all together in your original post saying that everyone was whining because they were jelous that everyone would beat them because they would now have a clear scope picture. i stand by the fact that that was an uneducated comment. if you knew how much preference and personal opinion went in to how well you THINK you are holding, you would not have made such strong coments.
> ...


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*I want to get WOW'ed*

I was reading at this one year old thread and my question is as follow:

I don't use a peep sight but a I use a rear sight with a small housing scope due to my vision problems at this time the image thru my front scope is kind of blurry and I would like to sharpen the image thru my rear sight, can this clarifier lens be applied or installed on a rear sight? I'll be interested, if it can be done.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

These glasses still available


----------

